# ProTool Pro und Gerätedatei PC ...?



## Joe123 (28 Dezember 2003)

:?: Hallo möchte ProTool Pro als Visualiesierungssoftware auf dem PC einsetzen. Laut Beschreibung soll dies auch funktionieren. Lege ich aber ein neues Projekt an so finde ich unter Windows basierte Systeme keinen Standart PC!

Öffne ich ein Beispielprojekt zum Standart PC (Quick PC) so bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung - der benötigte Gerätetyp "PC" wird von dieser Version nicht unterstützt.

Fehlt mir einfach nur ein SP oder woran liegt das?

Benutze ProTool PRO 6!!!


----------



## volker (29 Dezember 2003)

das sieht so aus als ob du nur protool hast. mit sp hat das nichts zu tun.

was wird denn angezeigt im menü ?/info

dort sollte bei der aktuellsten version folgendes stehen.
SIMATIC ProTool/Pro CS V6.0 SP 2


----------



## nobug (17 November 2007)

ich weiß, der thread ist etwas älter.

meine frage nun: habe Protool SP 3
möchte aber Gerätetyp PC nutzen. gibt es nicht eine Datei mit der ich den Gerätetyp PC installieren kann. Schließlich brauch ich das nur für Schulzwecke.
Da in der Schule nur mit Gerätetyp PC gearbeitet wird, und ich die archivierte Datei daheim dann nicht nutzen kann.


----------



## nobug (17 November 2007)

Habe:

Protool V6 Sp3
Protool/Pro RT

installiert und trotzdem kein ´PC´


----------



## nobug (17 November 2007)

Wenn ich ein neues Projekt anlegen möchte, erscheint die Liste mit den Gerätetypen.Jedoch nicht der Standart PC.
Habe im Protool Ordner reingeschaut und die DLL Datei für den PC ist vorhanden.

Gibt es gar keine Möglichkeit???


----------



## MSB (17 November 2007)

Für PC's brauchst du Protool/Pro CS,
UND
die entsprechende Protool-Pro PC-Runtime.

Wenn du "nur" Protool, also ohne den Zusatz Pro/CS hast, dann klappts auch nicht mit den PC.

Das du die DLL hast liegt daran, das sich die Protool Editionen angeblich nur in der Registry unterscheiden sollen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## nobug (17 November 2007)

Gibt es ein Add On oder Demoversion von Protool/Pro CS Version zum downloaden?


----------



## JesperMP (17 November 2007)

Du brauchst ein "Powerpack" um Protool CS auf Protool/Pro CS zu hochrüsten.
Das Problem kann sein, dass vielleicht den Powerpack (Protool --> Protool/Pro)  nicht mehr verfügbar ist.


----------



## volker (17 November 2007)

ich habe auf meiner hp eine demo liegen.
ist allerdings nur v5
voll funktionsfähig. unterstützt allerding nur 16 variablen.


----------

